# One picture that shows your compliciy



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Post one picture of you and your dog that shows the complicity between you.

Here's mine, taken a few weeks ago. Love the joy in his eyes :wub: Makes my heart melt everytime I see it.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Here's one of me and my boy sorry about the picture quality my 8 yr old took it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

...Not sure I get the thread.

com·plic·i·ty
kəmˈplisitē/
_noun_
noun: *complicity*
*1*. 
the state of being involved with others in an illegal activity or wrongdoing.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

wildo said:


> ...Not sure I get the thread.
> 
> com·plic·i·ty
> kəmˈplisitē/
> ...


Sorry....in french ("complicité") it means the "special" relation between you and your dog. Means you know each other better than normal.

The "rapport they have"


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

And here's one of me and my little lady Bella ♥her...
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

BellaLuna said:


> Here's one of me and my boy sorry about the picture quality my 8 yr old took it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





BellaLuna said:


> And here's one of me and my little lady Bella ♥her...
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm normally the one behind the camera so sadly I don't have many shots with us together 

Not a GSD but I love this photo of my poodle. She was looking straight into my eyes as I was taking the photo and I love her expression :wub:



Delgado looking into my eyes, you'll have to excuse the slightly dopey expression lol


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

I look completely horrible in this pic but it's the only one I have of us both where she isn't chewing on my shoe or something lol.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have many of me and Thor, but managed to snap one good one today before he tried to eat my ponytail!







And another great one of him and the hubby









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

trish07 said:


> Sorry....in french ("complicité") it means the "special" relation between you and your dog. Means you know each other better than normal.
> 
> The "rapport they have"


Ha! That's makes a LOT more sense!


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

wildo said:


> ...Not sure I get the thread.
> 
> com·plic·i·ty
> kəmˈplisitē/
> ...


That could actually make for some very interesting pics lol.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

trish07 said:


> Sorry....in french ("complicité") it means the "special" relation between you and your dog.* Means you know each other better than normal.
> 
> The "rapport they have"*


I don't think so.

complicité:
Participation à la réalisation d'un crime ou d'un délit, antérieure ou concomitante à l'infraction (Le complice est puni comme s'il était l'auteur de l'infraction.) : Être condamné pour complicité.
Participation à une action ; aide apportée à quelqu'un dans son action : Il a réussi avec la complicité de sa mère.
Connivence, entente tacite : Sourire de complicité.

Definitions : complicité - French dictionary Larousse


Translation:
complicity:
Participation in the commission of a crime or offense, previous or concurrent to the offense (The accomplice is punished as if he was the perpetrator.) Being convicted of complicity.
Participation in action; assistance to someone in his action: He succeeded with the help of his mother.
Collusion, tacit agreement: complicit smile


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

OMG stop it already.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Not our best picture  she was 5 months old on this pic.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Josie/Zeus said:


> OMG stop it already.


Can't. 
Some of us are language geeks and read the dictionary for fun.:wild:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

My folks had a great big huge two book dictionary that I loved to just read. My dad gave it to some no name couple without even asking if us children wanted them! /sigh


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sunflowers said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> complicité:
> Participation à la réalisation d'un crime ou d'un délit, antérieure ou concomitante à l'infraction (Le complice est puni comme s'il était l'auteur de l'infraction.) : Être condamné pour complicité.
> ...


Ok well, this is what the dictionary says, but I mean, it's an expression. Over here, if you say you have good complicity with your sister, it means there is a special rapport between you and your sister. I don,t know how to explain it, from what I see, it is only a french expression. Here complicity not only means to be part of a crime LOL.

Here's what my french dictionnary (Multi Dictionary) say:

1. Participation à un délit, à un crime commis par un autre.
2. Connivence. Ex. "Cette complicité entre frères et soeurs est touchante". En ce sens, le nom n'a pas de connotation défavorable.

TRADUCTION (GOOGLE):

1. Participation in a crime, a crime committed by another.

2. Connivance. Ex. "This complicity between brothers and sisters is touching." In this sense, the name has no negative connotation.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

trish07 said:


> Ok well, this is what the dictionary says, but I mean, it's an expression. Over here, if you say you have good complicity with your sister, it means there is a special rapport between you and your sister. I don,t know how to explain it, from what I see, it is only a french expression. Here complicity not only means to be part of a crime LOL.
> 
> Here's what my french dictionnary (Multi Dictionary) say:
> 
> ...


Absolutely true! Another quebecer here LOL! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chantald said:


> Absolutely true! Another quebecer here LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 :toasting:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chantald said:


> Absolutely true! Another quebecer here LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK, I get it. You guys in Quebec speak Canadian French. 

I only know what I learned in college from Mr Verdaguer, who was from Marseilles.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This thread should be closed due to the complicity of it's nature. Your dogs are stealing my heart!!!!!!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

trish07 said:


> :toasting:


Haha it's kind of like saying you're partners in crime! You're not literal partners in crime, just have a great bond!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Chantald said:


> Absolutely true! Another quebecer here LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, I get it. Some Quebecers in my family as well


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahahah


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

My Fiance and Zoey


I love my life. by NickyB210, on Flickr

Me and Zoey


Gloucester by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> OK, I get it. You guys in Quebec speak Canadian French.
> 
> I only know what I learned in college from Mr Verdaguer, who was from Marseilles.


Yeah it's a different dialect really. And Quebec French is different from the Ontario French I grew up speaking, which is different from New Brunswick French, and it's all different from France French. Much like there are different regional accents and expressions in English too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Lilie said:


> This thread should be closed due to the complicity of it's nature. Your dogs are stealing my heart!!!!!!


Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chantald said:


> Yeah it's a different dialect really. And Quebec French is different from the Ontario French I grew up speaking, which is different from New Brunswick French, and it's all different from France French. Much like there are different regional accents and expressions in English too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And different from the Cajun (Louisiana) French!!!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nickyb said:


> My Fiance and Zoey
> 
> 
> I love my life. by NickyB210, on Flickr
> ...


Love it so much!! :wub:


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Lilie said:


> And different from the Cajun (Louisiana) French!!!


Yes! From what I hear, New Brunswick Acadian French is the most similar to Cajun because of the migration of French people between the two back in history. I've never been to Louisiana to experience it though, though Louisiana is one of the places in the US I would looooove to visit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chantald said:


> I've never been to Louisiana to experience it though, though Louisiana is one of the places in the US I would looooove to visit!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I could barely understand the people in New Orleans, LOL.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I could barely understand the people in New Orleans, LOL.


I can imagine! French is my second language so depending on where I travel in Quebec, I have trouble at times. My friends boyfriend, I maybe catch two thirds of what he's talking about! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Looooove the pictures everyone is sharing though. As I said, it's very rare I get a good picture of me and Thor together, but he's giving me this look right now!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

We may not be looking at one another but we have a very special bond. Jazz is my running buddy and I think we both value the time we spend on our runs together


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha ha!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This may be not the best one as it shows her looking and me, and me looking at the camera, but this was the girl who in her first trip in the ring traveled the course with the leash looped around her right ear. She is so in tune with me, she is like my left eyeball. It is hard to find pictures of me at all, since I am generally the one with the camera. This photo was at the IX center in Cleveland where she tied with two other dog's for first place, and her handler's (me) time put us in third, which is still pretty impressive there.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chantald said:


> Looooove the pictures everyone is sharing though. As I said, it's very rare I get a good picture of me and Thor together, but he's giving me this look right now!
> View attachment 119602
> 
> 
> ...


 Thor looks amazing......love the colors.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

selzer said:


> This may be not the best one as it shows her looking and me, and me looking at the camera, but this was the girl who in her first trip in the ring traveled the course with the leash looped around her right ear. She is so in tune with me, she is like my left eyeball. It is hard to find pictures of me at all, since I am generally the one with the camera. This photo was at the IX center in Cleveland where she tied with two other dog's for first place, and her handler's (me) time put us in third, which is still pretty impressive there.


Hey Selzer, When do they have shows at the IX Center. I live about 45 minutes away from there and would love to catch a show sometime. 

PS: GO BROWNS!!!


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

trish07 said:


> Thor looks amazing......love the colors.


Yeah he really darkened up a lot as he grew up and got his adult coat. I love the dark sable colours as well 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

Frodo going in for a kiss.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

mbussinger166 said:


> Hey Selzer, When do they have shows at the IX Center. I live about 45 minutes away from there and would love to catch a show sometime.
> 
> PS: GO BROWNS!!!


Usually they have a huge all-breed show with obedience, rally, and agility as well as conformation every year in the middle of December. I am hoping to have one or two ready to show this year. 

I will see if I can find a link. 

Oh and yeah, Way to go Brownies!!!

Ya know what the difference is between a Pittsburg fan and a Brown's fan. A Pittsburg fan gets nervous when his team hits 3-2. A Cleveland fan is elated, and excited, and talking about the post-season.

ETA: the link: http://www.crownclassicdogshows.org/

December 12, 13, 14, 15 this year. Hope you can come. They say an average of 3000 dogs there each year.

Another one I go to in your neighborhood is the Steel Valley Cluster, around the first of August each year, 3 days, all breed, usually on Friday our club has its specialty and obedience and rally. This is held at the Canfield Fairgrounds, right off 11.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

My wife and Misha.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I LOVE this subject, regardless of the meaning of complicity. Et venant du Quebec, j'aie tout de suite compris ce que tu voulais dire. 

Keeta:









Gryffon, at 10 months:


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Great photos! So sweet too! :wub:

 Kat


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

One of the wife and Lucian, our Corso.










David Winners


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm going to cheat - can't pick just one!

























But if I had to choose one, it'd be this picture from a few years ago


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Rei said:


> I'm going to cheat - can't pick just one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great pics. That last one is special


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rei said:


> I'm going to cheat - can't pick just one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All awesome, they made me laugh out loud, smile, and sigh.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you both so much  These are just cellphone/point and shoot snapshots, but they're very special nonetheless! I'm usually the one behind the camera, so I only have a handful of the two of us together.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! He looks so different in your avatar. Like those pearly whites!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha, he's been practicing his smile for the camera!! He's got a very big and multi-facted personality


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden and I

LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


IPO 2013 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Interstate trial - IPO2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma and I

7/10/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


6/19/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


4/6/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

All together now!

9/2/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I think these are some of the few photos that I have of myself where you can really read the happiness right on my face. I love these dogs. Totally cheated on the one picture thing..


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont have a ton with berlin yet. The first two with zeke are my favorite. To Berlin it seems like I'm his best bud. But to zeke it seems like I'm his everything. And then the last one with my poor luther, I WAS his everything

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing dopey about the pic of Delgado looking at you.
that's a very nice pic.



Shade said:


> I'm normally the one behind the camera so sadly I don't have many shots with us together
> 
> Not a GSD but I love this photo of my poodle. She was looking straight into my eyes as I was taking the photo and I love her expression :wub:
> 
> ...


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Mila. I've realized going through my pics no one ever takes any of us. I always seem to be the picture taker. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Everyone's pictures in here are just too perfect! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chantald said:


> Everyone's pictures in here are just too perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agree!!:wub:


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

My heart... :wub::wub:


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Here a few others:


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Rei said:


> I'm going to cheat - can't pick just one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

Rei is Lucy Liu. Who knew?

_Grin..._

Trent's a lucky guy.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Me and Roxy hiking ...


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Outside with my girl Piper walking in the woods. We just love each other


----------

